# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  khắc phục sự cố card màng hình.

## sangame

<div style="text-align: center">*Khắc phục sự cố card màn hình*​</div> *Đa số những lỗi hiển thị “khó hiểu” trên monitor là do những hỏng hóc từ card màn hình gây ra, nhưng từ một triệu chứng mà tìm ra nguyên nhân thì rất khó, đòi hỏi phải có nhiều kinh nghiệm.*
*¡** Màn hình không thể hiện sau khi vừa install một card màn hình mới* 
Thông thường nguyên nhân là do card không được lắp đúng vị trí hoặc lỏng chân đế, hoặc chưa thiết lập đúng yêu cầu của card mới gắn. Bạn hãy kiểm tra lại và lau sạch chân đế cũng như khe cắm (đổi khe cắm). *Lưu ý:* đôi khi bạn lại quên cắm dây nối từ màn hình đến card sau khi vừa install cái mới. 
Một số mainboard có khả năng tự động vô hiệu hóa card onboard một khi hệ thống nhận ra sự hiện diện của một card rời thứ 2, nếu không, bạn phải vào BIOS để vô hiệu hóa card onboard và kích hoạt card AGP hoặc PCIe. 
Hầu hết các card đều có output là tín hiệu digital hoặc analog hoặc cả hai, một khi bạn đã cắm vào một trong hai chân cắm output, hệ thống sẽ tự cấu hình ngay mà không cần bạn thao tác, tuy nhiên một vài loại lại yêu cầu người sử dụng phải thay đổi switch hoặc jumper để chọn loại tín hiệu output là analog hay digital. Tín hiệu digital đẹp hơn và hầu như đều được tích hợp với màn hình LCD. 
Nếu bạn có 2 card màn hình hoặc card màn hình hỗ trợ 2 màn hình trở lên, bạn phải thiết lập chế độ _Primary_ và _Secondary_ cho từng cổng output một. 
Tất cả đều được cung cấp trong tài liệu đi kèm sản phẩm thông qua hình ảnh rất cụ thể để người sử dụng tự mình làm theo.
*¡** “Out of Scan range” hoặc một thông báo lỗi tương tự*
Đây là lỗi màn hình không được kết nối với ngõ ra của card hoặc video adapter đưa ra tín hiệu không tương xứng với khả năng tạo độ phân giải hoặc tần số refresh của màn hình. Như bạn biết, mỗi màn hình chỉ đạt được khả năng phân giải tối đa nào đó, nếu nằm ngoài vùng đó màn hình sẽ báo lỗi, đôi khi nó sẽ tối đen mãi mãi.
Cách tốt nhất khi vừa install một card mới là bạn hãy để nó ở chế độ phân giải default để đảm bảo tính an toàn mà nhà sản xuất đã ấn định. Việc thay đổi chỉ cần thiết khi bạn phải sử dụng những ứng dụng, game có yêu cầu về độ phân giải cao hơn bình thường.
*¡** Chữ quá lớn hoặc quá nhỏ*
Card màn hình được thiết lập độ phân giải quá cao hoặc quá thấp so với kích thước của màn hình, hoặc Windows được cấu hình sử dụng font không đúng tiêu chuẩn (font quá to hoặc quá nhỏ). Tất cả đều được thiết lập trong mục _Properties_: bấm chuột phải lên chỗ trống trên màn hình desktop, chọn thẻ _Appearances_ (thay đổi màu, font, kích cỡ chữ mặc định hệ thống) và _Settings_ (thay đổi độ phân giải, độ sâu của màu). Bạn có thể sử dụng thêm những nút chỉnh trên màn hình để điều chỉnh thêm cho hợp lý.
*¡** Chữ thể hiện lung tung, không theo font gì hết*
Nguyên nhân là do driver không đúng với card bạn mới gắn vào. Hãy tải đúng driver cho sản phẩm. Nếu như hiện tượng xảy ra khi hệ thống bạn đã làm việc ổn định trước đó thì có rất nhiều nguyên nhân cần xét đến. 
Nếu chữ bạn gõ trong một ứng dụng nào đó khác lạ nhưng chữ trong các menu, start menu, tiêu đề ngoài Windows không có vấn đề gì, thì nguyên nhân là thuộc về ứng dụng đó, chẳng hạn Words thiếu font cần thiết để xem file tương ứng.
Nếu font của hệ thống chỉ bị lỗi với tên của một vài ứng dụng nào đó trong Start menu hay ngoài desktop thì nguyên nhân là do chương trình đó sử dụng font lạ, khác với font mặc định của Windows. Ví dụ những chương trình của Trung Quốc sử dụng font chữ Hán sẽ thể hiện những ký tự lạ hoặc ô vuông. Bạn có thể cài thêm font chữ Hán và chọn lại font hệ thống. Tuy nhiên, có thể điều ngược lại sẽ xảy ra.
*¡** Sau khi hệ thống chạy được một lúc thì sự cố về hình ảnh xảy ra*
Card video quá nóng do nhiệt độ trong phòng quá cao, hoặc quạt tản nhiệt cho card bị hư, hoặc quạt trong thùng máy ngừng hoạt động. Trường hợp này thông thường CPU sẽ tự restart hay shutdown máy tính do quá nóng. 
*¡** Video luôn hoạt động tốt cho đến khi chơi DVD ở chế độ video playback thì sự cố xảy* ra
Điều này có thể do bộ xử lý trung tâm (CPU) hoặc video adapter không đáp ứng nổi tốc độ vượt quá khả năng, tràn bộ nhớ hoặc có quá nhiều ứng dụng đang chạy. Nhưng nếu nó chỉ xuất hiện trong hệ thống thời gian gần đây, sau khi bạn thay đổi hoặc cấu hình một số thứ trong hệ thống, thì bạn hãy kiểm tra như sau:
- Xác định rằng ổ đĩa DVD đang chạy ở mode DMA chứ không phải PIO (nếu không biết bạn có thể bỏ qua bước này vì mode mặc định là DMA). 
- Nếu bạn đang sử dụng kết nối digital cho card và màn hình thì có thể do xung đột những thiết bị qua cổng USB. Hãy ngắt kết nối tất cả những thiết bị dùng qua cổng USB, bao gồm bàn phím, chuột..., sau đó khởi động lại hệ thống và kiểm tra DVD-Video Playback. Nếu vấn đề biến mất, hãy gắn lại các thiết bị kể trên từng cái một cho đến khi bạn phát hiện ra nguồn gây xung đột. Việc giải quyết đơn giản là chọn một chuẩn kết nối khác, PS/2 hay COM chẳng hạn, hoặc thay đổi chuẩn kết nối giữa card và màn hình.
*¡** Màn hình xuất hiện những khối màu trắng, đen, hoặc một màu nào đó ngẫu nhiên*
Nếu hiện tượng xảy ra ngay cả khi bạn không hề di chuyển chuột hay chạy ứng dụng nào đó, những khối màu xuất hiện rồi biến mất ngẫu nhiên, thì vấn đề có thể do bộ nhớ của card màn hình bị lỗi. Cũng có thể kể đến những nguyên nhân do card màn hình quá nóng, chân cắm không chắn chắn. Hãy tắt máy và gỡ card màn hình ra lau lại thật sạch. Khi cắm lại, hãy cắm sang khe khác nếu vẫn không có kết quả. Xem xét lại mức độ tản nhiệt của hệ thống. Nếu vẫn không khắc phục được sự cố bạn nên sữa chữa hoặc thay đổi card màn hình mới.

----------

